# What continent are you from?



## Dave Strider (May 21, 2010)

I need to know for some schoolwork. Also, I'm kinda interested and nosy. 

If you could post saying what country you're from as well, that'd be great.


----------



## Minish (May 21, 2010)

County as in... country?

I'm from England.


----------



## Murkrow (May 21, 2010)

Wales/UK/Europe here.

It's nice to see someone make one of these threads for once that doesn't include Antarctica. There always jokers who vote for that because they think it's funny.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 21, 2010)

North America. I'm not sure what you mean by county...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 21, 2010)

That one above South America.


----------



## Tailsy (May 21, 2010)

Europe - Scotland, of course.


----------



## Stormecho (May 21, 2010)

North America - Canada.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 21, 2010)

And I'm from the United States. :P It's all crazy here.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 22, 2010)

Asia.

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## spaekle (May 22, 2010)

North America.

And, well, I live in Kanawha county, but you probably mean "country" so United States!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 22, 2010)

North America, United States, if you do mean county, Hudson.


----------



## Jolty (May 22, 2010)

Europe - England

and er since everyone is actually doing county too, South Yorkshire


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 22, 2010)

North America. I've actually never even been to another country, much less to another continent. Europe would be kind of awesome to visit though

I live in Weld county, Colorado. And if you can't guess where that is, then that's just _sinful._


----------



## Goldenpelt (May 22, 2010)

Virginia, United States, North America


----------



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2010)

North America~ Canada to be more specific. And uh. Vancouver Island to be even more so I suppose?


----------



## Dave Strider (May 22, 2010)

Ahh, Typo! It's meant to be country. I'll fix that now.


----------



## Rai-CH (May 22, 2010)

Australia, Australasia/Oceania.
I live in Victoria if I need to be specific :)


----------



## Flazeah (May 22, 2010)

I'm from England, UK, Europe.


----------



## Autumn (May 22, 2010)

North America.


----------



## Greenumbreon (May 22, 2010)

I live in Canada. It won't stop SNOWING.
To quote a poem my friend wrote: "We have Winter/And then we have July..."

Actually it stopped snowing a few weeks ago.


----------



## eevee_em (May 22, 2010)

The U.S., in North America.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 22, 2010)

'stralia, australasia & oceania


----------



## Peegeray (May 22, 2010)

england, europe.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 22, 2010)

Belgium, Europe.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2010)

North America-USA


----------



## Not Meowth (May 22, 2010)

Europe, England, and Oxfordshire because this thing was more fun when it was counties as well.


----------



## surskitty (May 22, 2010)

North America, US, Maryland.  I'd answer county too but that's tricky.


----------



## Flygon1 (May 22, 2010)

North America, USA, California. The land of sunshine and terrible legislators.


----------



## Dinru (May 22, 2010)

USA. Midwesterner. Rather not say which state.


----------



## departuresong (May 22, 2010)

North America, USA, Minnesota.


----------



## Minish (May 22, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Europe, England, and Oxfordshire because this thing was more fun when it was counties as well.


*didn't put her county*
Specifically I'm from Lincolnshire (England). It. Sucks.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 22, 2010)

North America, USA, Missouri. It's so boring out here I could cry. :\


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 22, 2010)

Aah, so it's country too. Well, United States then.


----------



## @lex (May 23, 2010)

Europe, Scandinavia, *Sweden*, Norrland, Gävleborg, Hälsingland, Bollnäs, Vallsta, Orbaden.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 23, 2010)

yo britfags: there is no country of England. we're in the United Kingdom and no matter how much the provincials whine about it, Scotland and Wales are just as much a part of it (and in no way a seperate country either) as we are. suck it up.

I'm in Greater London, UK. which is generally considered part of Europe.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 23, 2010)

Cahir, Co. Tipperary, Ireland, Europe.


----------



## Tailsy (May 23, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> yo britfags: there is no country of England. we're in the United Kingdom and no matter how much the provincials whine about it, Scotland and Wales are just as much a part of it (and in no way a seperate country either) as we are. suck it up.
> 
> I'm in Greater London, UK. which is generally considered part of Europe.


Actually, we're all countries who together make up the United Kingdom.


----------



## magmavire (May 23, 2010)

North america United States.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 23, 2010)

United States of America, Williamson county.


----------



## Greed (May 23, 2010)

I was born in Ireland and lived there for about 3 to 4 years then I moved here to the US. My Irish accent got replaced by a stupid Southern one


----------



## Mercy (May 23, 2010)

North America, United States. Same when I move down to the Lower 48. 

As for county, uhhhh... I don't know if this place has counties.


----------



## Jolty (May 23, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> yo britfags: there is no country of England. we're in the United Kingdom and no matter how much the provincials whine about it, Scotland and Wales are just as much a part of it (and in no way a seperate country either) as we are. suck it up.
> 
> I'm in Greater London, UK. which is generally considered part of Europe.


what the hell are you on about, the UK is _made up of four countries_
how on earth are England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland not separate?

also, the UK is _generally_ considered part of Europe? no, we ARE part of it.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 23, 2010)

Jolty said:


> what the hell are you on about, the UK is _made up of four countries_
> how on earth are England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland not separate?
> 
> also, the UK is _generally_ considered part of Europe? no, we ARE part of it.


erm

at the UN we're represented as the UK
at the EU we're represented as the UK
in the Olympics we're represented as the UK
the Prime Minister is the PM of the UK
we have one currency that is valid in all four regions (but also regional variations)

pretty sure that makes us one country.

also I was thinking more culturally and politically we're sometimes differing. stop being obtuse.

disregard that I looked it up and we are actually four countries.

fuck's sake that's pointless.


----------



## Tailsy (May 23, 2010)

Irrelevant. The United Kingdom, as a country, is created by the UNION of four separate countries. They _choose_ to represent themselves as one country; but they're actually four distinct ones in their own right. That's why they're not called 'states' or something like that - they're called _countries_.

Also Scotland has its own government and Wales its own Assembly - it's not like they're very well joined in the first place.


----------



## opaltiger (May 23, 2010)

Actually, according to wiki, England, Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland are considered countries which together constitute the United Kingdom.


----------



## Esque (May 23, 2010)

America, northern variety.


----------



## Zuu (May 23, 2010)

north america, united states, texas, lubbock.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 23, 2010)

North America, USA, Illinois, Lake County, home of... pretty much nothing!


----------



## Flora (May 24, 2010)

North America, USA, Pennsylvania, technically Bucks County but i basically live in Philadelphia.


----------



## DarkLordOfFire (May 24, 2010)

England though as we go to the same school you probably knew that. :D


----------



## see ya (May 24, 2010)

North America, USA, Illinois, Backwards Clusterfuck County Jefferson County.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 24, 2010)

North America, USA, Florida


----------



## Saith (May 24, 2010)

Gwent-Wales-UK-Europe


----------



## Chopsuey (May 24, 2010)

North America, USA, Idaho. Ya' ain't getting the county from me yet.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2010)

Europe - Netherlands.


----------



## ... (May 25, 2010)

North America, born in New England, live in the South.


----------



## Greed (May 25, 2010)

Used to be Europe, Ireland, Dublin but now it's North America, North Carolina, Charolette


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 26, 2010)

There's a town called Chatroullete?


----------



## Ferasquilee (May 26, 2010)

Europe, Sweden. Pwnage.


----------



## nothing to see here (May 26, 2010)

I live in the United States (in Virginia.)  So, North America.


----------



## thunder (May 26, 2010)

I live in England.


----------



## Dannichu (May 31, 2010)

UK, fluctuating between Kent or Devon, depending on the time of year.


----------



## Spoon (May 31, 2010)

North America, United States, Illinois.


----------



## Equinoxe (May 31, 2010)

Europe - Finland, the land of thousand lakes or something. 
This sure is a pretty place, especially now in summer B]


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 31, 2010)

Europe, and I live in Norway.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 8, 2010)

US, North America; North Carolina. I'd love to visit France, though.


----------



## Jester (Jun 8, 2010)

America, North, Montana, Great Falls.


----------



## Creepy Kecleon (Jun 16, 2010)

Bahrain, Middle East, Asia.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 18, 2010)

north americaaa
usa


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 18, 2010)

I currently live in the state of sunshine and surfers and oranges, US, but I'm _from_ Taiwan, Asia. 

Minority group! Yeah!


----------



## The Meme (Jun 26, 2010)

The rainiest city in the U.S.A., Mobile, Alabama. _Not Seattle_


----------



## J.T. (Jun 27, 2010)

North America. Canada. Texas Jr Alberta.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 27, 2010)

North America, The United states of America.


----------



## Blazie (Jun 30, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> North America~ Canada to be more specific. And uh. Vancouver Island to be even more so I suppose?


=D If I drive a bit I'm just a ferry ride away from you.

Uh, yeah, North America, Canada...uh, Greater Vancouver area.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 3, 2010)

North America, U.S., California wine country (spent most my younger days in the East Bay though, so that's where I consider myself to be from)


----------



## Solid Rock (Jul 3, 2010)

North America.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 3, 2010)

North America, USA, Pennsylvania, Lancaster County (pronounced Lank-is-ter, not Lan-kas-ter, btw).


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jul 5, 2010)

Bayfield, La plata county, Colorado, United states, North America


----------



## Michi (Jul 5, 2010)

LaSalle County in Illinois, USA, on North America! Fweeeee for locations.


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 8, 2010)

New York, which is in America, which is in North America, and there's your answer.


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2010)

Antelope, Sacramento county, Sacramento Valley, Northern California, California, United States, North America.

THERE'S YOUR DANG ANSWER


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2010)

Hennepin County, Minnesota, United States of America, North America.... Earth..... Milky Way.


----------

